# Pedego Ridge Rider - anyone here own one?



## bikedreamer (Mar 27, 2010)

Went to a pedego dealer not far from where I live, and tested a Ridge Rider. I have to say that I was impressed. Decent component spec (front air fork, 2 X 10 drivetrain with Shimano SLX derailleurs, 27.5 wheels with Kenda tires), and almost stealthy enough that if you painted over the "Pedego" on the side of the frame, no one might notice it was an e-bike.

I was impressed by how quick it was off the line, when pedaling in a higher gear and twisting the throttle. There wasn't any trail to test it on, and the front fork was not set up properly to thrash it on single track anyways.

Does anyone here own one, or even ridden one on some singletrack?


----------

